# Post your meals!



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 26, 2013)

I want to see what you guys eat like, heres what I cooked today.







Halibut, brown rice, red potatoes with mixed vegetables.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 26, 2013)

cant post but i ate some tuna tartare and salmon.. shit was good. You should cook for me GS


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 26, 2013)

i ate 3 double doubles from in n out for dinner.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2013)

steak eggs and homefries son!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 26, 2013)

I had sirloin tips and rice. then a bowl of reese's puffs cereal lol.  


halibut is amazing by the way.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

For breakfast I had 8 eggs, 2 cups whole oats natty pb and coffee. 10 am I had 8oz steak and 200g sweet potatoes with coconut oil. 1230 I had 4 oz of chicken mashed potatoes speghetti with meat balls and sausage and a whole wheat roll. 330 I had 6oz of steak and 140 g sweet potatoes. 6 I had 2 6 oz turkey burgers with whole wheat buns, 1/4 apple, and 140 g sweet potatoes. I worked out at 645-815. Had 50g protien at 830 and just ate 8 eggs on flour tortilla's and I'm about to eat some yogurt.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 26, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> For breakfast I had 8 eggs, 2 cups whole oats natty pb and coffee. 10 am I had 8oz steak and 200g sweet potatoes with coconut oil. 1230 I had 4 oz of chicken mashed potatoes speghetti with meat balls and sausage and a whole wheat roll. 330 I had 6oz of steak and 140 g sweet potatoes. 6 I had 2 6 oz turkey burgers with whole wheat buns, 1/4 apple, and 140 g sweet potatoes. I worked out at 645-815. Had 50g protien at 830 and just ate 8 eggs on flour tortilla's and I'm about to eat some yogurt.



Good shit bro, staying real anabolic throughout the day. Sure love your steak dont ya?


----------



## JBK.Flex (Mar 26, 2013)

Colt how many calories is that??


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

JBK.Flex said:


> Colt how many calories is that??



Honestly I don't count calories. I'm more concerned and just eating enough meats and carbs and good fats. I ate out for lunch because the kids are on spring break so I took em to thier favorite buffet. That's why I had sausage and meatballs. I really focus more on my macros with carbs protien and good fats. I stopped counting cals about 6 months ago and focused more on my macro ratio. In the end that's really what's important. You can take in the proper amount of cals for your body weight a day and still have a fucked up shitty diet. It's all about breaking down the macros. At least for me.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Good shit bro, staying real anabolic throughout the day. Sure love your steak dont ya?



I eat steak everyday. Same for sweet potatoes. They're Defintely a staple in my diet.


----------



## 86vette07 (Mar 26, 2013)

Breakfast: Proetin shake 52grams and oatmeal... Snack trailmix and 2 boiled eggs...... Lunch 2 grilled chicken breast, brown rice,and mixed Vegetables... Dinner after gym Steak and eggs with Proetin shake another 52 grams....   

Im sure im not eating enough nor am i saying this is the Best diet! lol... I do this m-f.. Its working eehh ok im sure could be better w Tweaks


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I want to see what you guys eat like, heres what I cooked today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2013)

well i messed that one up. guess i dont know how to post pics


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 26, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> well i messed that one up. guess i dont know how to post pics



 it  worked  at  first.... then  you  did  something  and  attached it


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2013)

sparticus said:


> it  worked  at  first.... then  you  did  something  and  attached it


File size was too small it gave me a hard
Time up loading because it said the file
Was too big. I adjusted it to what it said 
It needed to be at but it came out
In a thumbnail size. Idk??!


----------



## grind4it (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm trying to knock off 5-7 lbs to get down to 8% BF here's what I'm doing;

Meal 1 5:00
1 cup black coffee
1/2 scoop Whey Iso.        12/1/0/60
6g Taurine
1 tsp Red Ape Cinnamon 
1 scoop Egg Protein.  24/4/1/120
Dry oatmeal 1.5 cup - dry  21/71/9/480
Total  57/76/10/660
Multivitamin, 2800mg fish oil & 75mg DHEA

Meal 2 PWO 7:30
1.5 scoops Whey ISO  36/4/2/180
Begal  9/50/1/260
Totals 45/54/2/440

Meal 3 10:00
6oz chicken breast 36/0/4/180
1 cup Quinoa 8/40/3/222
Totals 44/40/7/402

Meal 4 13:00
5oz ground turkey. 25/0/10/200
1.5 cups Kidney beans 21/66/0/320
Totals 46/66/10/520

Meal 5 15:30
6oz sirloin (grilled no visible fat) 52/0/11/320
1 cup brown rice 5/46/2/220
Totals 57/46/13/540

Meal 6 18:00
6oz chicken breast 36/0/4/180
1 cup brown rice 5/46/2/220
Totals 41/46/6/400

Grand total 290/318/47/2962


----------



## grind4it (Mar 26, 2013)

Protein/Carbs/Fat/Calories.....just in case anyone actually read my post.



grind4it said:


> I'm trying to knock off 5-7 lbs to get down to 8% BF here's what I'm doing;
> 
> Meal 1 5:00
> 1 cup black coffee
> ...


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

Meals 1 & 4 (6:30 am & 6:30 pm)- 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 scoop of whey protien, 8 oz liquid egg whites





Meals 2 & 3 (10:30 am & 2:30 pm) - 9 oz shredded chicken breast, 1 cup of rice, 1 medium cored apple





Every day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year, last 27 years.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm doing my version of paleo at the moment, high protein mod fat and really low carbs...so far so good


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 26, 2013)

although last night I did a dirty carb up, it's so awesome to see your body the next morning after


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Meals 1 & 4 (6:30 am & 6:30 pm)- 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 scoop of whey protien, 8 oz liquid egg whites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youre obviously in great shape
but that hardley sounds like Enough, 
How much do you weigh Cash?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah I think I would shrivel up and die on cash's diet. It works well for him (obviously). Maybe I have a thyroid issue or something lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> well i messed that one up. guess i dont know how to post pics



dont worry....me either....

but im a tard...


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2013)

shake-
8oz milk 1%
3oz liquid egg white
35g whey iso
oatmeal


than bannna and dry toast.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 26, 2013)

Chicken salad in tupperware-  sliced chicken breast, baby spinach leaves, 3/4 cup brown rice, some almonds and red wine vinagear dressing


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Youre obviously in great shape
> but that hardley sounds like Enough,
> How much do you weigh Cash?



Those 4 meals are just north of 2600 calories per day. That is my maintenance level.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 26, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> GenetixSupreme said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see what you guys eat like, heres what I cooked today.
> ...


----------



## goodfella (Mar 26, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> i ate 3 double doubles from in n out for dinner.



^^Hey, like your style bro! I go for 2 four by fours


----------



## goodfella (Mar 26, 2013)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I want to see what you guys eat like, heres what I cooked today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Halibut is the only fish I eat! Chit is just way to expensive out here in Ca. 12 bucks for less than a lb at grocery store :/


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Meals 1 & 4 (6:30 am & 6:30 pm)- 1 cup of oatmeal, 1 scoop of whey protien, 8 oz liquid egg whites
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cash, you ever experience any sort of food allergies? A mate of mine (he's in med school) mentioned that eating the same food repeatedly can trigger allergic reactions (he was speaking to this as I recently began having such reactions to whey, eggs and even greek yogurt).


----------



## Cashout (Mar 27, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Cash, you ever experience any sort of food allergies? A mate of mine (he's in med school) mentioned that eating the same food repeatedly can trigger allergic reactions (he was speaking to this as I recently began having such reactions to whey, eggs and even greek yogurt).



Never. I am not allergic to anything that I come across in my 42+ years of life - food or otherwise.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

My diet is fairly simplistic, as i tend to repeat the same meals over and over

Bfast is either 
two eggs and 1/4 cup oats, or...
1 cup of oats and 2 scoops of ptein powder, all mixed up, making it very thick

I eat a variety of snacks, usually fruit such as apples/bananas

lunch is typically a very big salad with  a can of chicken (12oz)

mid after noon snack is a variety of nuts (pistachio, almonds) and green tea

and then dinner could be anything

tonight, i'm feeling lazy, so for me, it's a 4 egg omellette, 6oz chicken, a couple oz of shredded cheese

evening snack might be a yogurt with a scoop or two of protein powder, and maybe a banana

this does change

last nights dinner was a huge veggie stir fry with olive oil and 8 oz of diced BBQ pork


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2013)

Just so we are clear, above is two 1/4lb hot dogs and 5 slices of bacon. Low sodium bacon though cause I care about my health.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just so we are clear, above is two 1/4lb hot dogs and 5 slices of bacon. Low sodium bacon though cause I care about my health.



You obviously do. I don't see any pie. You cutting for summer brah?


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2013)

k, we all have our own thing and I am known for not caring much for food and can eat the same shit everyday, so this is what I'm trying right now. Might have to tweak when I start training. This shit keeps me totally full.

Meal 1

1 cup of either 96 % ground beef or 93 % 
1 cup of fresh pinto beans (great for fiber, which I need and really low net carbs)
 1/2 of 1/2 an avacado

Meal 2

1 cup of either 96 % ground beef or 93 % 
1 cup of fresh pinto beans (great for fiber, which I need and really low net carbs)
 1/2 of 1/2 an avacado

Meal 3

4-5 egg whites
 2 whole eggs

Meal 4 (pre-workout meal)

Green apple
 either a can of tuna or 2 tbsp of natural PB

Meal 5

protein only and or with a healthy fat


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


>



What... No blueberry pies tonight brother??


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


>





PillarofBalance said:


> Just so we are clear, above is two 1/4lb hot dogs and 5 slices of bacon. Low sodium bacon though cause I care about my health.



This is good shit!

now we know who is REALLY serious about their diet.  

You know, I dont see any cracklins, or choco ice cream, or gummy bears.

Shit dude, yer doing great!

prolly losing 1% bf / month on this diet alone?


----------



## RedLang (Mar 27, 2013)

Just had Tuna with capsicum, tomato, onion, red chillis, jalepenos and almonds. All cooked. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## R1rider (Mar 27, 2013)

Dinner was grilled chicken breast and a huge plate of fettuccine with clam sauce


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2013)

Stir fry - pork tenderoin and broccorri with warnuts in a brack bean sauce.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahaha POB i laughed so hard at ur warnuts! Hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bbq chicken
Sweet taters
Veggies


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 28, 2013)

Jesus all of your food looks so pretty.   I guess I have to be more Wolfgang about my meals.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2013)

Haha who me? Just how i measure and place it in something i can refreeze after it has been cooked! Ah so yummy!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 28, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


>



Bacon on bacon on bacon, with a little bacon. AND a side of bacon. God bacon is great.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 28, 2013)

Breakfast:

Apple sauce
Blueberries
Bananas

Belgium waffles w/cinnamon and sugar

Protein shake






Yes i know pretty setting haha


----------



## Popeye (Mar 31, 2013)

Meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and peas all mixed topped with gravy with a loaded twice baked potato


----------



## Yaya (Mar 31, 2013)

Im gonna post my easter meal tomorrow and probably either get banned or have POB pounding on my door


----------



## PFM (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll have 3 small ribs from Dicky's BBQ making a big protein day 120g's total. Jalapeno beans, green beans with bacon and one slice pecan pie. Almost one year eating 100-120g's protein a day.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 31, 2013)

PFM said:


> I'll have 3 small ribs from Dicky's BBQ making a big protein day 120g's total. Jalapeno beans, green beans with bacon and one slice pecan pie. Almost one year eating 100-120g's protein a day.



You raise your protein when cutting?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2013)




----------

